
Show HN: Get predictions about your target market in Google Sheets - knandraina
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/madkudu/jhlimjlikcifeffagicchddgcmanfpdh
======
knandraina
Hello!

I'm Kevin, Growth Engineer at MadKudu. We're from Mountain View and Paris and
our goal is to help companies to optimize their marketing operations through
data science.

If most of our customers use MadKudu through their CRM, sometimes all we want
is the speed and flexibility of a spreadsheet.

That's why we're launching today MadKudu for Google Sheets, to allow you to
directly qualify your leads with just one click, directly from Google Sheets.

Here are some use cases:

\- outbound sales prioritization \- determine which event to go to \-
prioritize who you'd like to talk to at the conference

You can test it for free with downloading the extension here:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/madkudu/jhlimjlikc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/madkudu/jhlimjlikcifeffagicchddgcmanfpdh)

Feel free to ask all the questions you want!

And if you like what you saw, please give us some support on Product Hunt!
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/madkudu-for-google-
sheets](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/madkudu-for-google-sheets)

Cheers,

Kevin

